# Some Pictures of my Little Gang!



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Hope you enjoy!! 

Maya posing:










Pug Charge!!!









Beautiful Lilah









Pug Charge Take 2!!









Riley and Maya









And Maya doing some show practice. Do we think she was not impressed?? :lol:









Nah, she loves posing really!!



























Are you nearly done yet??? :confused1:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Maya is truly stunning! I love the look of the Basenji. Especially the tri-coloured.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Maya is truly stunning! I love the look of the Basenji. Especially the tri-coloured.


Thank you :thumbup: She is even more boootiful in person  I like the other colours, but there is something about the tri's that makes them look so special to me. I specifically wanted a tri when i was basenji hunting and im very pleased with what I ended up with


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> Thank you :thumbup: She is even more boootiful in person  I like the other colours, but there is something about the tri's that makes them look so special to me. I specifically wanted a tri when i was basenji hunting and im very pleased with what I ended up with


I bet they are quite difficult to find? I can imagine she is more lovely in real!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I bet they are quite difficult to find? I can imagine she is more lovely in real!! :thumbup:


They are pretty difficult to find, mostly because there are so few born every year and a lot of them seem to go to people already involved in the breed. When I enquired about having one originally about 6-7 years ago no one would let me have one as i had no experience of owning a basenji :confused1: Seems stupid as the only way to get that experience is by owning one anyway :lol: But what do I know 

Im so lucky Maya's breeders allowed me to have her, and they have been so supportive of us as well which is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Maya is stunning....where do you live again?


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

cool dogs lol at your last pics


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> They are pretty difficult to find, mostly because there are so few born every year and a lot of them seem to go to people already involved in the breed. When I enquired about having one originally about 6-7 years ago no one would let me have one as i had no experience of owning a basenji :confused1: Seems stupid as the only way to get that experience is by owning one anyway :lol: But what do I know
> 
> Im so lucky Maya's breeders allowed me to have her, and they have been so supportive of us as well which is lovely :thumbup:


Yes exactly! How is anyone meant to have a decent experience if you can't own one :lol:

Glad you have found such a great breeder :thumbup: i like them, but they are not on my ''List'' maybe in about 20 years :lol:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> Maya is stunning....where do you live again?


:lol: Hands off!!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Yes exactly! How is anyone meant to have a decent experience if you can't own one :lol:
> 
> Glad you have found such a great breeder :thumbup: i like them, but they are not on my ''List'' maybe in about 20 years :lol:


They are definately worth the wait if you get a good one :thumbup:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

kelseye said:


> cool dogs lol at your last pics


She gets bored easily :lol:


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> :lol: Hands off!!


 Was worth a try


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Lovely dogs & great pics, i like the pug charge one


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thank you  Lilah goes everywhere at a gallop!


----------



## just4alaff (Apr 22, 2010)

aww their beautiful xx


----------

